# Strength and Conditioning



## scrappercarter56 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

I am new on here, I was a Strength and Fitness Condioner for 10 years in Pro Rugby League and Union, but sacked it to come and do contracting work abroad. I just enjoy all aspects of Conditioning it's my hobby.

Read Justin's stuff on here and we come from the same angle on training from what I can see and not trying to steal his thunder

I have no business interest at the moment, so if I can help out with any questions, I will try to give some sound advice if required.

All the best to everyone

Steve


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

good to have you onboard:thumb


----------



## scrappercarter56 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks,

Good to be here


----------



## scrappercarter56 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Justin,

Just got back from leave to discover your welcome message, thanks.

I would love to hear some of your thoughts on training and compare ideas,cheers. I am currently studying for MMA strength and conditioning certification with MMACA. Just launched in January this year in the States. Very good course, check it out

Steve


----------



## scrappercarter56 (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeh that's the one.

The material and delivery is excellent, especially for the price. Not seen anything as comprehensive in the UK on any fitness certification for that money. It has a very good support programme aswell (as long as you pay ha ha)


----------



## scrappercarter56 (Jan 23, 2010)

I live in Leeds, but am a Contractor in Afghanistan and am away for 9 months of the year, hence doing the MMA course on line. This helps to pass dead time, along with the training that we do, in fact it's a trainers paradise here for me, can try loads of ideas out with my team, they are my guinea pigs so to speak, what is good is that I have always conditioned young Athletes16-30 years old(rugby union and league mainly) these guys here are all over 45, work there tits off and explode the myth about over 40's training, It helps that I am 53 this year, so they don't really complain as I train with them all the time.

I have read quite a few articles on your website and think they are good quality info, we speak the same language on Conditioning as far as I can see, especially the thoughts on Aerobic conditioning (no low intensity long runs) and Sport specific training. However I do believe some running is beneficial, especially Hill repetition training for Anaerobic power, which I have also found gives a good boost to VO2 Max if done 2-3 times per week over a 3 - 4 week period, it also has good mental benefits as it is particularly intense even though it is very short duration as long as it is in the right phase of training during the first 4 weeks of preparation (ish). Anyway thats enough from me,

Hope to hear from you soon


----------



## scrappercarter56 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

No problem with the above,as long as it is a two way thing. Anything specific or just general stuff? Would you want any info on here or via personal message.

I think the biggest thing I have learned is not all Professional Athletes want to be World Champs or even the best they can be, even if they outwardly say they want to be, the amount of guys I have seen say they want to go all the way, but are not prepared to live the life style far outweigh the true warriors. The naturally telented guys seem to be the worst, as everything comes easy to them. So I place PRO athletes into three categories.

*A type.* These are the ones that will do everything 100%, always looking to go the extra bit to gain the edge, live a clean and healthy lifestyle, *have to be constantly held back from doing too much*, they are usually pretty selfish, not particularly in a bad way, but nothing or nonone will get in the way of them achieving there goal.Consistantly good performers regardless of result. Top 10% of Athletic population.

*B type*, Like the trappings of the Athletic life, happy to compete, Performance is inconsistant because of lack of structure outside training and will only push when they can be bothered, and not consistant with their mental focus, put on the false dissapointment for 20 minutes or so when losing and then don't anylise why they didn't perform well and get on the piss. Timewasters

*C type*. Used to be B type, Perform well once in a blue moon and don't really give a stuff as long as they are getting paid. Can't be bothered with them at all.

It may be different in the fight game, but I am sure you will get something similar. A type Athletes I would do anything for even if they are not particularly talented, the rest will get back what they give me, not a lot.

Hope that's not to boring

Steve


----------



## scrappercarter56 (Jan 23, 2010)

Just a quick one, do you do much Kettle Bell work for developing power endurence? I have had some awsome results with myself in a very short time using a particular Snatch protocol.


----------



## scrappercarter56 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks I enjoyed the feedback.

It's interesting to read your views on the bells, I tend to agree on the overhyping side with them, they have become a fitness fad in the Personal training community, and I also agree with your outlook on the tools used. However, I came across a system, that uses KB' that improves VO2 significantly in a very short time, increases Power Endurance, and strengthens posterior chain, It has been Scientifically tested and thought I would give it a go, I have tried it with Dumbells, but the bio-mechanics of the DB snatch change, compared to the Kettle Bell snatch they are very different, and I found the Cardio side of the Dumbells were similar but the force I can deliver with the Kettle bell couldn't be achieved with a Dumbell at the same rate. You first carry out a 5 minute Snatch Test at specific cadence each minute over the 5 minutes. Once you have established your entry point, you work at that cadence(minimum of 7 snatches per 15 secs) Work time is 15 secs, followed by 15 secs recovery, continuous to a total of 80 sets, which takes 40 minutes. I started on a 16kg bell last May, Have completed 80 x 7, 80 x 8 and have now reached 60 x 7 with a 24kg. It is F***k off hard, but the benefits I have got from it are awsome. There are 3 more protocols to do, which deal with Lactate tolerance, and Power. I don't ignore any other methods of training, still do Cleans, and Snatches with BB and DB, and can still fit in my normal strength work in, It's just that it has taken my work capacity through the roof, and would benefit any athlete in a general preparation Phase of training before going Sport specific.

How many fighters do you train? Have you got any good prospects and how long do you normally have to prepare for a fight (that's yourself or your fighters) really interested to know, I think we could share a lot of info.

Steve


----------



## scrappercarter56 (Jan 23, 2010)

Good stuff, thanks for that, real interested. the 17 year old sounds like a good prospect. Cynical lesson number two on my conditioning experience is: If you want to be a good coach, coach good Athletes ha ha. I think you can make a great deal of difference to most Athletes, however going back to the ABC theory, it doesn't matter what you do, and how good you are, if the Athlete hasn't got it right between the ears you are fighting a losing battle.

Have you ever heard of a Strength Coach called Steven (Istvan) Javoreck, I had the pleasure of having a discussion with him one afternoon, he is based in the States, A truly knowledgable man. His methods I believe, would be well employed in MMA. If not, stick his name in Google and have a look at what he does. He has some fantastic complex's, also like the idea, that after every weight training set, he will always finish off with some type of Plyometric exercise linked to the strength training, regardless of phase of training(as long as the Athlete has the capacity to do them) also has great ideas on recovery, especially the use of Herbal teas, and concoccsions, he has a really good cramp stopper as well.

Look forward to hearing from you

Steve


----------



## scrappercarter56 (Jan 23, 2010)

By the way,

Where is the MMA Academy that you work at? Do you have good facilities? like all inclusive, weights, conditioning and sparring areas. Have you seen the new commercial UFC gyms they have just opened in the States and Canada? Should get one going in the UK.


----------



## scrappercarter56 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey,

Love the idea with the Presses and the squats, you can't go far wrong there with that system. Sounds like a decent workroom you have. Do you get many muscle strains? If so, whats the most commen sites, I would imagine you will get a fair share of dead legs, how do you treat them?

I got to speak to Javorek at a presentation that I went to with the RFU, a couple of years ago, it was very interesting, I employ a lot of his methods, and especially like the short recovery periods he employs in a lot of his strength training, which just helps with conditioning, I have found over the years that you can get good increases in Strength and Power without mega long rest periods, in fact the only time I have adhered to the standard 3 to 5 minute rest between sets is on Hill repetition training, where I use a work rest ratio of 1:6. After all the guys are not strength Athletes and the slight loss in strength gains from shorter rest periods are outweighed by the benefits I get to conditioning. I can get a very dense weight session in using complex(contrast training) in about 45-50 minutes, no messing, no sitting,no hands on hips, just work, then recover hard after.


----------



## scrappercarter56 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for that,

Best Hamstring exercise for reducing Hamstring strains, Glute Ham raise (on the Glut ham machine) coupled with reverse back hyper. Can't afford a GHM, the Nordic Hamstring exercise pushes it a close second.


----------

